# Ping-Anruf von 01377665506



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

zur Info: Habe heute einen Ping-Anruf von 01377/665506 erhalten. 
Bundesnetzagentur wurde informiert. 
Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt wurde erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Hallo!
Zur Info, ich habe heute (21.07.2010) auch von der 01377665505 um 21:11 einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von dieser Nummer erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

ich grade eben auch... strafanzeige hab ich nicht erstattet und wenn man bei eplus anruft kostet es mehr als die 2,50 die dann abgebucht werden aber dem verbraucherschutz gemeldet hab ich es...
ich hoffe wirklich die cops werden da mal schneller aufmerksam, das ist betrug auf hohem level die machen ein paar millionen damit in kürzester zeit die penner... grrrrrr


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Ich wurde heute nacht (22.07.2010) um 0.27 Uhr von dieser Nummer angerufen!
Was hats den damit auf sich? Wieso Strafanzeige?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Wurde auch gestern abend (21.07.2010) um 22:01 Uhr von der Nummer angerufen. Habe zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen sondern mich jetzt gerade erstmal über die nummer informiert.

Das sind wirklich [......]!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wurde von dieser Nummer auch angerufen. 21.07.2010 - 16:59 h!
Soeben auch mit dieser Nummer: 01377665511! 22.07.2010 - 10:11 h!

Gruß, 
Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Und auch mich hat es heute Nacht um 00:37 erwischt... Mal schauen, was man da noch unternehmen kann.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Bundesnetzagentur sagt:


> (0)137 760 bis (0)137 779
> Tarifziffer: 7
> Mabez-Typ: 3 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0033)
> 
> ...



Versatel blockt alle Versuche die Ping-Anrufe zu stoppen ab. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

ICH BIN AUCH SOEBEN ANGERUFEN WURDEN...13:20 Uhr.....Netzagentur benachrichtigt...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665511*

Also, ich wurde angeklingelt....
Bei diesen Nummern bin ich ja generell sekeptisch und hab erstmal gegoogelt...
Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich nicht zurückgerufen habe!

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

wurde soeben auch von dieser Nummer 01377665511 angerufen.. 

Wann kostet das was , wenn man zurück ruft oder auch so ?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Wer oder was ist das?
Wurde auch soeben angerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Wurde heute um 12Uhr11 auch angerufen und habe Stunden später dummerweise zurückgerufen. Habe Prepaid Handy und weiß nicht wieviel Geld vorher auf der Karte war. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel mich mein Rückruf gekostet hat?

Danke
P.S. Ich habe auch die Bundesnetzagentur informiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

wurde soeben auch von dieser Nummer 01377665511 angerufen..   ((


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

0137-7665511 Anruf bekommen, hab versucht zurückzurufen, immer besetzt. Das kost doch nix, oder???


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Ich bin auch eben angerufen worden ... *arrgh* 01377665511


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

auch mein bruder und ich haben soeben einen anruf von der nummer 01377665511 bekommen (22.7.2010 , 11:30)
mein Bruder rief zurück ... womit müssen wir rechnen??


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Ich wurde vorhin um 17:49 (22.07.10) von der 01377665511 angerufen. 
Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, weil mir die Nummer doch sehr merkwürdig vorkam.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

hab heute dummerweise zurückgerufen. Was kostet der Mist denn? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Wurde vor 2 Minuten angerufen, Google gecheckt, alles klar. Danke an die Threadstarter. 

Werde es jetzt auch melden. 

01377665506 wars. Schweine.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

muss mich korrigieren, ich war der direkt drüber:
Es war nicht die 01377665506, es war die 01377665511. Wohl das gleiche. Immer noch Danke an die Threadstarter und alle anderen.

Anzeige bei der Bundesnetzagentur fülle ich gerade aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Veröffentlichung! 
Wurde auch um 19:39 Uhr heute angerufen und habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Dank euch wusste ich, dass das eine Abzocke ist.

beste Grüße
Distera


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von +491377665511*

Hallo!
 Ich habe heute (22.07.2010) auch von der +491377665511 um 21:55 einen Anruf in Abwesenheit auf mein Handy von dieser Nummer erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Wurde gestern abend um 22.48 angerufen und vor einiger Zeit schon mal. Weiß man schon wer das ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ping-Anruf von 01377665506*

Ich fordere nach wie vor dazu auf, Strafanzeige zu stellen "wegen Betruges und aller infrage kommender Delikte". Das tue ich, obwohl ich weiß, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen fehlender Vorratsdatenspeicherung wenig erfolgversprechend ist und obwohl ich weiß, dass einige besonders eifrige Staatsanwälte und Richter hier einen Betrug nicht sehen können wollen. Außerdem sollte man diese Fälle direkt an den zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten melden, damit die zuständigen Politiker sehen, dass hier Betrug möglich ist ohne Gefahr, dafür bestraft zu werden.

Wenn es in Deutschland allerdings egal sein sollte, dass jemand ungestraft betrügen darf, haben wir ein anderes Problem. Dann sollten sich Betroffene umgehend an den Mehrwertnummernanbieter ihres Vertrauens wenden und selbst Pingwellen starten. Wenn einem dabei nichts passieren kann, sollte Beschiß an Mitmenschen ein neues deutsches Hobby werden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:22:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:20:20 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wurde gestern abend um 22.48 angerufen und vor einiger Zeit schon mal. Weiß man schon wer das ist


Stelle dazu eine Anfrage an die Firma Versatel

.:: Versatel ::.
parallel Beschwerde und Frage nach dem Rufnummernnutzer an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Versatel schreibt Beschwerdeführern nach unserer Erkenntnis zurück, sie sollen sich an die BUndesnetzagentur wenden. Andere Firmen sind Verbrauchern gegenüber kooperativer. Daraus folgt für mich, dass ich um Versatel einen Bogen machen werde, weil ich nicht Kunde einer solchen Firma werden will. Wenn ich (wie oben erwähnt) einen kooperativen Mehrwertnummernanbieter für meine eigene Pingbetrugswelle brauche, sieht das wieder anders aus.

(enthält ironische Anteile)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:26:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:22:45 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wurde heute um 12Uhr11 auch angerufen und habe Stunden später dummerweise zurückgerufen. Habe Prepaid Handy.... Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel mich mein Rückruf gekostet hat?


Maximal etwa 2,50 Euro

Bitte sofort kostenlosen EVN anfordern und den Prepaidkartenherausgeber über den Betrugsfall informieren. *Der soll bitte das Geld zurück buchen. *Dies ist möglich, wie mir Vodafone in einem ähnlichen Fall versichert hat. 

*Die Provider können alle Anrufe zu diesen Nummern automatisiert ausfiltern und das Guthaben wieder gut schreiben.
*Nachfragen und nicht abwimmeln lassen. Jeweils Kopie davon an die Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Unknow (5 Januar 2012)

Ich hab eine Frage und wenn mich die Nummer angerufen hat und ich nicht zurückruf kann ich das app doch weiter benutzen oder ?

Und wenn ich jemanden anrufe wird mir die internetrechnung teurer oder ist das wirklich umsonst über Wlan ?



Ich hoffe ihr antwortet mit ... !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2012)

was meinst Du???
wo stand die Nummer???
welche app?
Wovon redest Du?
Erzähl mal, dann sehe ich klarer und kann vielleicht helfen.


----------



## JensSchloerz (26 Februar 2016)

Andere Frage:
kann denn ein einziger Ping Anruf Grund sein für eine Strafanzeige ?
Es knn doch einfach sein, dass sich jemand verwählt hat.
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2016)

Es gibt niemanden, der legal eine 0137 Nummer hat, also kann er sich auch nicht verwählt haben.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es gibt niemanden, der legal eine 0137 Nummer hat....


Ups, hast du dich verschrieben?

http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2016)

Ich verschreibe Dir gleich was 
Also nochmals für die älteren und langsameren Semester: Ein "normal Sterblicher" kann nicht ein Telefon zu Hause haben, das man über eine 0137 erreichen könnte, folglich kann ein Anruf mit dieser Nummer gar nicht stattfinden. Folglich kann es sich auch nicht um einen "versehentlichen Verwähler" handeln. So


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Februar 2016)

Naja, der Anrufer kann die CLIP mit VoIP "versehentlich gespooft" haben... 
(Standardantwort jedes Ganoven: "Das war üch nüch... och... war üch doch? - Dann war das koine Absücht...")


----------



## JenniferQ (2 April 2016)

Du machst eine Strafanzeige wenn jemand bei dir anklingelt und wieder auflegt ????


----------



## Drumking (27 Juli 2016)

Habe auch schon öfter Ping Anrufe bekommen (Nummern weiss ich nicht mehr).
Aber kann das nicht sein dass sich einfach jemand verwählt hat und dann aufgelegt ?
Deswegen Strafanzeige erstatten ???
Drumking


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2016)

Seit wann haben normale Telefone eine 0137er Nummer?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MABEZ


----------



## schnurzelpurzel (30 Juli 2016)

Ich habe schon Anzeige erstattet weil ein ahnungsloses Familienmitglied so eine Nummer zurückrief und dann die Rechnung kam. Die Drecksbude hat nach ewigem hin und her auf die Zahlung verzichtet, die "Forderung" dann aber Jahre später an eine Inkassobutze verkauft. Überflüssige Zeitverschwendung die niemand braucht.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2016)

Ach da hätte ich mir aber mit diesem Inkassobüro einen netten Spaß gemacht und negative Feststellungsklage eingereicht. Abgetretene Forderung => das Inkassobüro ist passivlegitimiert als Beklagter und kann sich nicht mehr mit "Beitreibung im fremden Auftrag" rausreden. Und die Ursprungszedentin hatte bereits Verzicht erklärt. Noch sicherer könnte die Watsche gar nicht sein.


----------



## KDroemer (30 Januar 2017)

Ich bekomme auch fast täglich so einen Ping Anruf von immer derselben Nummer
0137..
wie kann ich rausfinden, wer das ist ?


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2017)

Beschwerde bei der BNetz Agentur einreichen. ansonsten auch hier kann Tante Google helfen. Nutz doch einfach mal das weise Orakel.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich, warum diese Nummer, die bereits seit 2010 pingt, überhaupt noch aktiv ist. Damals gabs ja einen BNetzA-Präsidenten, der es mit der Telefon- und Callcentermafia recht gut konnte.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2017)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum diese Nummer, die bereits seit 2010 pingt, überhaupt noch aktiv ist.


Scheint aber in den vergangenen Jahren einen Dornröschenschlaf gehalten zu haben. Seit  den Meldungen aus 2010 gab es keine  neueren mehr: Dieser Thread ruhte ja auch mehr de facto seitdem so wie es auch sonst keine  neuren Meldungen im WWW gibt. Wer oder was damals sich hinter der Nummer verbarg ist bis heute unklar. 


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Damals gabs ja einen BNetzA-Präsidenten, der es mit der Telefon- und Callcentermafia recht gut konnte.


Der z.Z amtierende ( https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...henHomann/PraesHomann_Basepage.html?nn=265714 )  ist anscheinend bemüht aber an der trägen  Bearbeitung hat sich nicht viel geändert.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Januar 2017)

Naja und die nummer kann ja auch wieder von einem andern aktiviert worden sein, der auch nur dein bestes will....


----------



## johinos (5 Februar 2017)

Heute ist die +491377987777 00491377987777  01377987777 dran:
https://www.wemgehoert.de/nummer/491377987777 

Die Hinweise dort zum direkt klicken:

Preisliste: https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...ren/PreisfestlegungsVerfhrn0137_Basepage.html

Beschwerde Ping-Anrufe: https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/_tools/RumitelStart/Form04PingAnruf/node.html

Kommt das wieder in Mode? Habe im Moment gar keine Zeit dafür...


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2017)

War das jemals so richtig weg? Weniger: ja. Aber weg?


----------



## johinos (21 Februar 2017)

Jedenfalls kein bemerkenswerter Umfang. Höchstens so viel, dass die sicherlich geringe Anzahl der Beschwerden keine störenden Aktivitäten der BNetzA auslösten.


----------

